# antibiotic



## mia5

Hi can anyone tell me if you can buy any antibiotic over the counter at a pharmacy or is it prescription only . 
Also how much is it to see a doctor and how much are prescriptions. Just doing research .


----------



## kiwigser

mia5 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if you can buy any antibiotic over the counter at a pharmacy or is it prescription only .
> Also how much is it to see a doctor and how much are prescriptions. Just doing research .


Antibiotics are prescription only. Prescriptions are approx. $3 per 3 month per prescription, but are due to rise a little. 
Doctors vary from $40 to $60 per visit and repeat prescriptions are $20. The doctors fee will be higher until you register. Hospital is free.


----------



## topcat83

kiwigser said:


> Antibiotics are prescription only. Prescriptions are approx. $3 per 3 month per prescription, but are due to rise a little.
> Doctors vary from $40 to $60 per visit and repeat prescriptions are $20. The doctors fee will be higher until you register. Hospital is free.


They actually rose to $5 on 1st January. 
I'd say that doctors appointments can go higher than $60 too - it depends on where you go. Some of the 'drop in' surgeries in Auckland CBD can go as high as $100. Check before you make an appointment.


----------



## mia5

Thanks , well we best not get ill or we will be broke . Another question bit embbarassing do you have to pay for the contraceptive pill etc . Can you get a prescriptions with out see the doctor if you know what you want ? Also do you have to be registered with a doctor in your area .


----------



## escapedtonz

mia5 said:


> Thanks , well we best not get ill or we will be broke . Another question bit embbarassing do you have to pay for the contraceptive pill etc . Can you get a prescriptions with out see the doctor if you know what you want ? Also do you have to be registered with a doctor in your area .


The contraceptive pill is only available on prescription, however you don't need to visit your GP to get it. You can attent a Family Planning Clinic who offer contraception advice and can prescribe the pill or other methods of contraception as appropriate.
There are still fees, but nowhere near as expensive as a GP consultation can be.

Please note extract from our local Family Planning Clinic regarding fees :


*Family Planning Clinic Consultation Fees* 
New Zealand Resident 
Under 22 years FREE 
With Community Services Card (22 years or over) $5.00 
Without Community Services Card (22 years or over) $23.00 
IUS fit: normal consultation fee plus cost of device/materials $* 
Implant insertion/removal: normal consultation fee plus cost of device/materials $* 

Non New Zealand Residents 
Standard appointment $46.00 
Short appointment $36.00 
Long appointment $67.00 
IUS fit: plus cost of device/materials $92.00 
Implant insertion/removal: normal consultation fee plus cost of device/materials $92.00 

■Our consultation fees are free for New Zealand residents aged under 22 years. We want to keep them that way. If you can’t make your appointment please cancel. Not turning up puts this funding at risk.
■The New Zealand resident consultation fee includes treatments such as contraceptive advice, STI checks, cervical screening and pregnancy tests.
■Non New Zealand residents may be subject to further costs.
■$* = Please enquire for full details of costs.

Other Fees

Prescription Fees
Prescription fees are $3.00 (from 1 January 2013 this fee will increase to $5.00).

Condoms
Condoms are available to Family Planning clients on prescription for the standard prescription fee of $3.00 (12 condoms per pack, multiple packs available), plus any applicable consultation charge. (From 1 January 2013, this fee will increase to $5.00.)

Long-term contraception
Women seeking long-term contraception options might also consider seeking Family Planning advice on a Mirena IUS (intra-uterine system) which is available at a cost of $333 or a Jadelle implant, which provides five years of contraceptive protection. Talk with yoururse or doctor about availability. Some associated costs may apply.
Find your nearest Family Planning clinic

HPV vaccine
Some Family Planning clinics also offer clients the HPV vaccine which provides protection against the two most common forms of cervical cancer. The three-injection vaccine costs $450.00 ($150.00 for each vaccination) plus a consultation fee.

If you are a New Zealand Resident and under 20, contact your Family Planning clinic as you may be entitled to get the three injections for free. If you are a non-resident, please contact your nearest clinic to discuss your options. 
Find your nearest Family Planning clinic 

Vasectomy
Family Planning doctors in some locations are also able to provide vasectomies. Check with your local clinic regarding this service and costs.
View the extensive list of services provided by Family Planning


----------



## mia5

Thanks you so much for your help , it has been really helpful . I think i'll stock up on everything before I arrive , In England everything is free .


----------



## escapedtonz

mia5 said:


> Thanks you so much for your help , it has been really helpful . I think i'll stock up on everything before I arrive , In England everything is free .


Hardly free with National Insurance costs out of salary and the high cost of each prescription item in the UK, but I understand what you mean.
Yes we stocked up on over the counter medicines etc before we came as we knew how expensive they were here. Packed them in our shipping container with all our household items.
Unfortunately it is against NZ Customs Law to bring any more than 3 months supply of prescription meds of any kind, but you could do as we did and bring 3 months with you personally on first arrival, then another 3 months worth in the shipping container assuming of course you can get enough from your GP or Family Planning Clinic in the UK.
In total you have more than you are entitled to, but in each case you aren't bringing more than 3 months worth of prescription meds through customs and there will be many weeks in between (ours was 12 weeks so we had used up the first lot anyway).

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## lisamct

kiwigser said:


> Antibiotics are prescription only. Prescriptions are approx. $3 per 3 month per prescription, but are due to rise a little.
> Doctors vary from $40 to $60 per visit and repeat prescriptions are $20. The doctors fee will be higher until you register. Hospital is free.


Wow that's an expensive GP. My GP in central Auckland was $24 a visit and my new one on the North Shore is $16 a visit.


----------



## escapedtonz

lisamct said:


> Wow that's an expensive GP. My GP in central Auckland was $24 a visit and my new one on the North Shore is $16 a visit.




Wow. Think yourself very lucky. Our GP's in Lower Hutt City is $38 per consultation for adults over 25yrs and for this you will also get a prescription if any drugs needed albeit you have to pay $3 at the chemist to get them.

As we have already both paid $66 each for our new patient consultations and both prescribed the tablets we were on in the UK we are now allowed just to get repeat scripts instead of seeing the doc and these are $19 each time - every 3 months.

Luckily the Southern Cross healthcare I receive as part of my work contract repays 80% of these charges when I send them the receipt so even though its an expensive GP's, the new patient consultations only cost us $13.20, normal consultations only cost us $7.60, a repeat script $3.80 and each single item on a script $0.60 ))

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## topcat83

mia5 said:


> Thanks you so much for your help , it has been really helpful . I think i'll stock up on everything before I arrive , In England everything is free .


Well, only the contraceptive bit! We found the cost of other prescriptions to be ridiculously expensive. 

We've found it to be swings and roundabouts on costs - generally we've paid out less over here overall.


----------



## mia5

topcat83 said:


> Well, only the contraceptive bit! We found the cost of other prescriptions to be ridiculously expensive.
> 
> We've found it to be swings and roundabouts on costs - generally we've paid out less over here overall.


Yeah I did just mean the contraceptives prescription . We were working it out last night and we don't really go to the doctors that much , its just having 3 kids and antibiotic is the main thing . kids are free, but for adults its nearly £8 here for a prescription but no doctors fees . So if we can find a reasonable doctors fee then it won't be so bad . Just trying to look at hidden costs . Is there a private health care that you pay monthly and it covers all your cost ?


----------



## escapedtonz

mia5 said:


> Is there a private health care that you pay monthly and it covers all your cost ?


You can if you wish. There are many policies and levels of cover available.
I have Southern Cross Regular Care provided by my employer which covers all family members. I believe it's worth $2000 ish per year


----------



## mia5

escapedtonz said:


> You can if you wish. There are many policies and levels of cover available.
> I have Southern Cross Regular Care provided by my employer which covers all family members. I believe it's worth $2000 ish per year


Does this cover you for doctors appointment or just hospital's getting seen and treatment quicker ?


----------



## avbferry

kiwigser said:


> Antibiotics are prescription only. Prescriptions are approx. $3 per 3 month per prescription, but are due to rise a little.
> Doctors vary from $40 to $60 per visit and repeat prescriptions are $20. The doctors fee will be higher until you register. Hospital is free.


Hi Kiwigser,

Just wondering. Are hospitals free for everyone? I am heading over on a work visa.

When you say register, do you mean sign up for membership with them? If so, would you happen to know of any GPs with reasonable prices and with multiple branches around Auckland?


----------



## topcat83

mia5 said:


> Does this cover you for doctors appointment or just hospital's getting seen and treatment quicker ?


Not sure, I'm afraid. We don't have any kind of medical insurance - we have been very happy with the public system (and have had to use it more than i would have liked! )


----------



## topcat83

avbferry said:


> Hi Kiwigser,
> 
> Just wondering. Are hospitals free for everyone? I am heading over on a work visa.
> 
> When you say register, do you mean sign up for membership with them? If so, would you happen to know of any GPs with reasonable prices and with multiple branches around Auckland?


You're covered if you're a resident. I don't think you are if you're on a work visa.

Look at Yellow pages® - NZ Local Business Directory - Yellow New Zealand for doctors. You don't need to be a member, and can go to any doctor, but usually if you are registered with them the appointment is slightly cheaper.


----------



## escapedtonz

mia5 said:


> Does this cover you for doctors appointment or just hospital's getting seen and treatment quicker ?


It provides a level of cover for the majority of treatments in a monetary value per claims year - for example X-Rays - $400 per claims year, GP consultations - max $36 per visit, prescriptions $240 per year etc etc.
Doubt it would get us seen any quicker if we had to attend hospital, but it is there to offer assistance with costs if we did.


----------



## mia5

escapedtonz said:


> It provides a level of cover for the majority of treatments in a monetary value per claims year - for example X-Rays - $400 per claims year, GP consultations - max $36 per visit, prescriptions $240 per year etc etc.
> Doubt it would get us seen any quicker if we had to attend hospital, but it is there to offer assistance with costs if we did.


Thanks


----------

